# Help Decide between a Look 585 and Parlee Z3



## jun1662 (Dec 15, 2004)

Hi all,

I currently own a 07 - 585 pro team color which I love, it has served me very well however, an opportunity comes my way when a friend offered me a Parlee which he plans to replace this coming year and he gave me a good offer. Its giving me the headache the past few weeks, the frame is good and from what i gathered the frame cost more and the craftsmanship is really outstanding. Do I go for it? I know this forum is biased but anyway your ideas/reaction somehow will help me decide. Thanks


----------



## Chris Keller (May 19, 2008)

Keep your 585...if you don't, you will regret it. 

But get the Parlee too and you can have 2 great bikes. 

I wise man once told me...

it's illegal to have more than one wife but there are no laws againsts having more than 1 bike...

Give us a rundown on how they compare.


----------



## jun1662 (Dec 15, 2004)

Chris Keller said:


> Keep your 585...if you don't, you will regret it.
> 
> But get the Parlee too and you can have 2 great bikes.
> 
> ...


Thanks Chris,

But I can only afford one so that means i'll have to sell the 585 in case I decide to get the Parlee. A good way probably is to evaluate thru actual ride, so tomorrow ill test the Parlee on a 100 km ride. Hope this settles it. Thanks again.


----------



## Chris Keller (May 19, 2008)

I think you will be able to make a solid decision once you get to test ride the Parlee.

I was in the market for a carbon bike and I really liked the Parlees...until I spoke to a couple of big guys that had them on Ride the Rockies. They loved their Z3 and Z4 but thought they were a little (I'm guessing very little) flexy on really fast, steep descents. 

I'm about 210lbs and live in Colorado where climbing and descending are the norm so that eliminated the Parlees for me. Then my LBS offered me a smokin' deal on a 595 Ultra. Once I test rode it...I fell in love...stiff on climbs and descents yet amazingly smooth. I bought the frameset and now I'm in the process of building it up. I just bought a Campagnolo Super Record 11 spd group from Comobike.com. Saved a bundle of $$. In a month or two I'll get Shamal Ultra wheels, 3T ARX Team stem, 3T Ergonova Team bars and Fizik Antares saddle. I should have it on the road by Feb. 

Let us know what you decide and what you see are the differences between the 2 awesome bikes.


----------



## reedy (Apr 9, 2006)

I find that hard to believe- parleez3-z4- flexy on a descent- no chance. I have had a 595 before which cracked-not in the same class as a Parlee z3.-Best bike by far.


----------



## bikeosprey (Sep 20, 2008)

I cannot comment on the Parlee but the 585 is one special frame. The 585 is so comfortable and very responsive. My Specialized SL2 is stiffer but the 585 just disappears under you, after the ride the 585 feels like you have not even been on a ride. I am 58 and have owned and ridden too many bikes. Something very special about the 585.


----------



## jun1662 (Dec 15, 2004)

Thanks all for the good comments, in the end i finally decided to keep the 585, yes I agree this frame is "a modern day classic. Did many centuries on this rig and at 48 I feel like i'm still ok and not beat up after a long ride..

My other friend got the Parlee and he's been very happy as well.. 

Both are beautiful frames and the quality is first rate. so either way its ok.

cheers.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

jun1662 said:


> Thanks all for the good comments, in the end i finally decided to keep the 585, yes I agree this frame is "a modern day classic. Did many centuries on this rig and at 48 I feel like i'm still ok and not beat up after a long ride..
> 
> My other friend got the Parlee and he's been very happy as well..
> 
> ...


it took 2 years to decide???

glad you stuck with the look and made the ride decision for yourself.


----------



## jun1662 (Dec 15, 2004)

skyliner1004 said:


> it took 2 years to decide???
> 
> glad you stuck with the look and made the ride decision for yourself.



I'm sorry I really forgot about this but actually i decided after a few months. .

I felt compelled to respond to this thread for closure


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

reedy said:


> I find that hard to believe- parleez3-z4- flexy on a descent- no chance. I have had a 595 before which cracked-not in the same class as a Parlee z3.-Best bike by far.


I hope you don't take this as a barb to you or your Parlee - and I will be up front and say that I have never rode a Parlee (even thought I want a Z1 very badly) - but I was just a shop in town that had a Z1, Z3 and Z5 on the floor. I was ooing and awing at them. But I noticed that when I squeezed the rear brake lever, the Z3 and Z5 flexed noticeably while the Z1 was rock solid. I would have thought it would have been the other way around since the Z1 has individual seatstays and the other has wishbone stays. The Z3 in particular was the flexiest in that plane. Granted, this flex at the brake arch and seatstays does not mean that the overall bike or more specifically rear triangle translates to a flexy ride. 

In any case, to the OP's topic, he couldn't make a bad decision either way. The best would have been to keep the 585 and buy the Z3! I need a good tube-to-tube construction carbon frame to add to my lugged carbon frame and my monocoqued carbon frame. A Parlee Z1 (or Z3) would do nicely!


----------

